# ISO a non-acid non-dairy Salad Dressing?



## LPBeier

In all my years of cooking at home and professionally I realize all my dressings either contain an acid (vinegar, lemon juice, etc.) or dairy or even both.  My DH is gluten and lactose intolerant and was recently diagnosed with an ulcer.  I have always made him vinaigrette dressings but now they seem to bother his stomach.  He has been using mayo lately, but it isn't really agreeing either.  We eat a lot of salad and while he does eat it plain, I hate to be slathering on the dressing when he can't.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Katie H

Laurie, here's a recipe for a vegan ranch dressing that you might try or adapt.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Katie, I will give it a try.  I don't think the small amount of cider vinegar will hurt, but I will play with it.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I used to do a dressing with olive oil, a clove of garlic and some lemon. Basically you would measure 3 tablespoons of oil, add one clove of garlic (full clove) and pierce it to break the surface, and add a few drops of lemon juice.  The oil should act as enough of a buffer that the lemon won't aggravate your hubby's ulcer.


----------



## vyapti

Creamy Avocado Dressing
1 avocado
1/2 cup soy or almond milk
1 lime, juiced
1/4 cup mayonnaise (vegan)
1 tbs shallots, minced
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp Tabasco Sauce
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
1 tbs cilantro, minced

This is great on salad (especially taco salad), as dip for corn chips or in place of guacamole. It has a citrus tang that perfectly complement the avocado and cilantro.

Combine all ingredients, except the cilantro in a blender. Blend until smooth. Add the cilantro and plulse just to combine. Do not pure the cilantro. Pour into a serving container.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Callisto and Vyapti.  The only concern, as mentioned above is the acid from the citrus.  He is very sensitive and even a small amount affects his stomach these days.  I will work on these, as with Katie's, to see if I can replace the acid or reduce it.

I really appreciate all ideas.


----------



## Callisto in NC

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Callisto and Vyapti.  The only concern, as mentioned above is the acid from the citrus.  He is very sensitive and even a small amount affects his stomach these days.  I will work on these, as with Katie's, to see if I can replace the acid or reduce it.
> 
> I really appreciate all ideas.


I haven't tried it, but you could switch lemon pepper for the lemon juice.  Because it's not the straight acid, it might not be as bad.


----------



## Constance

Try using Miracle Whip for your creamy salad dressings...Mayo used to give me heartburn, but Miracle Whip does not. 

You can turn Miracle Whip into to Bleu Cheese dressing by adding crumbled blue cheese and squirt of lemon juice...
make it French dressing by adding catsup...
make it Creamy Italian by adding a packet of dry Italian dressing mix...
or add a packet of dry Ranch dressing mix, or a packet of Knorr vegetable soup mix...your imagination is the limit.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Constance ~ you have just reminded me why I miss buying Miracle Whip.  I should pick up a jar today.


----------



## Constance

It's handy to have around, Callisto.


----------



## vyapti

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Callisto and Vyapti.  The only concern, as mentioned above is the acid from the citrus.  He is very sensitive and even a small amount affects his stomach these days.  I will work on these, as with Katie's, to see if I can replace the acid or reduce it.
> 
> I really appreciate all ideas.



have you tried using zest instead of juice?


----------



## Callisto in NC

vyapti said:


> have you tried using zest instead of juice?


That would have to depend on the recipe.  Not many people like eating raw lemon zest.


----------



## jennyema

I have made dressing with a drop of lemon oil, water and oil.  Plus garlic and other seasonings.  It wasn't too bad.

Boyajian - Infused oils - Asian Oils - Fine Vinegars - Natural Flavorings - Smoked Salmon


----------



## 2belucile

Sometimes I do this to "brighten up" the flavor of my salads: Cut some fresh ginger, and boil it in a little water with brown sugar. Mix in it a little of mustard and pepper.
Yes, it is a little sweet, but I love the taste! 
You can add ( to your taste) herbs, garlic, onion, coriander, anything you like ...


----------



## Clienta

What about mayo with curry powder, a touch of sugar & a little soy milk to thin it out or maybe a peanut dressing, some peanut butter, soy milk & a little sugar or soy, simple syrup & oil?


----------



## GB

I would use just a very good quality extra virgin olive oil with a little salt and pepper if needed.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, GB.  I will try that today for lunch.  Should have thought of it myself. I have some fresh thyme and basil I can chop up and add to some wonderful olive oil I got for a Christmas gift.  That doesn't contain any acids or spices that will bother him.  Glad you are back!


----------

